# Thanks



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks guys!

First order placed with yourselves yesterday. The items I bought were cheaper than other suppliers, qualified for free delivery and the DW discount code on top made it a no-brainer.

To top it off, I've just received my delivery, rather than the 2-3 days quoted for free delivery!

:thumb:


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Sim! 

Thanks for the kind words they are appreciated :thumb:

Good to hear we have exceeded your expectations too. 

Look forward to dealing with you again soon. 

John


----------

